# AI SERVO



## sanj (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello friends.
I want to learn (master?) AI servo focus for my wildlife photography. 
I really request any links or other sources that you can recommend me to read up.
Thank you!
Sanjay


----------



## pwp (Aug 24, 2012)

Yep it's definitely worth mastering if you plan to deliver meaningful wildlife imagery. What body/lens combination are you working with?
Canon have some pretty informative papers on their website. Dig around in here:
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical.do
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/eos_1d_x_explained.do

Information is one thing, but practice makes perfect. Get a fit & fast friend or child or pet dog and set up a situation where you can get some genuine, relevant practice. Experiment, test, assess and learn. Then go out and do it again, and again. Nobody masters any subject from reading about it or watching tutorials. Just like an accomplished musician the only road to mastery is practice, practice and more practice. For life.

-PW


----------



## sanj (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you Pwp. Yes I am going thru these. But I need more... 
I am going to Africa for 40 days after 4 days. I have 600, 300, 70-200 and various other lenses.
I have 1dx, 5d3 and 7d. 
I have the gear and solid photography knowledge but am bit weak in AI servo.


----------



## candyman (Aug 24, 2012)

I can share with you my 7D set up.
*You configure the C1 (or other C) under the Dial Mode:*
- choose *M*anual Mode
- Set High Speed Auto Continuous
- Ai Servo
- Evaluative Metering
- Man. Select AF Point Expansion

Further you have flexibility to set Aperture, Shutterspeed, ISO (can be set to Auto ISO if you wish) while in M-Mode

And further I have set under Settings:
*I took it from internet and very helpful (again thanks for that!)*

Picture Style - Standard (but sharpness upped to 4)
 
*C.Fn III: Autofocus Drive*
1 - AI Servo tracking Sensitivity: Set to -1
2 - AI Servo 1st/2nd img priority - Set to 0 - AF priority/Tracking Priority
3 - AI Servo Tracking Method - Set to 0 - Main Focus point priority (that way the camera focuses on what you want, not what it wants)
4 - Lens Drive when AF impossible - Set to 0
5 - AF Microadjustment - Set to 0 
6 - AF area select mode - I have single point w/expansion selected and single point. 
7 - AF Manual pt. selection pattern - Set to 1 (Continuous)
8 - VF display illumination - set to 1 (Enable)
9 - Display all AF points - Set to 0
10 - Focus Display in AI Servo/MF - Set to 0
11 - AF-assist beam firing - set to 2 (Enable to external flash only)
12 - Orientation linked AF point - Set to 0
13 - Mirror lockup - Set to 0 (Disable)

*C.FN IV: Operations/Others*

Shutter button is set to Meter only
AF-ON button is turned OFF (too easy to hit accidentally)
AE lock button (*) is set for metering and AF Start


----------



## Eimajm (Aug 24, 2012)

One thing you will find invaluable is rear focusing. This enables you to focus, recompose the shot and shoot without initiating the focus again.

Arthur Morris explains its use here:
http://www.birdsasart-blog.com/2011/09/13/rear-focus-tutorial/


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 24, 2012)

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/eos_7D_custom_functions_explained.do

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/on_camera_tutorials_index.shtml?categoryId=12

(Download the 1DX AF-Guide bottom left side of page and review Articles on bottom right)
http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/1dx_guidebook.shtml?categoryId=12

1DX Online AF-Guide:
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/files/education/technical/eos_1d_x_explained/AF_guide_EOS-1DX_eng.pdf

http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/products/eos_1d_x/1dx_on_camera_tutorials_resource_list.shtml

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/backbutton_af_article.shtml

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/dlc/article/photo_knowledge_base/knowledgebase.spr

1DX User Tips:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8714.0

5D3 User Tips:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8713.msg158061#msg158061

If you're going to Africa, you should also spend some time learning how to use the Video. My Father just got back from Africa and some of his best stuff were the Videos of the Animals.

This should keep you busy for a while! 

Rich


----------



## sanj (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you all so so so much.
Such lovely replies and tips!

So appreciate.

Am going thru all now.


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 26, 2012)

Cool! 8)

Just got this link e-mailed from Canon: (same Videos as above) but these you can watch on your computer without downloading the Zip Files: 

http://learn.usa.canon.com/galleries/galleries/tutorials/eos_1dx_tutorials.shtml


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 28, 2012)

More videos can be found on youtube: search 5D III AI servo:

Canon EOS 5D Mark III - Tutorial AI Servo Adjustments 3/14


----------

